# Hip Arthritis causing bathroom problems in senior



## ADangler (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi all,
I have a 9 1/2 year old fur baby......Titan who has severe arthritis in his hips which is causing him to not be able to poop. He also has what I was told is a benign tumor right under his tail that I think is getting bigger and causing more problems. Squatting to go to the bathroom causes him pain and discomfort. Once he straightens up or starts walking around the yard that is when he can finally get some of the poop out. This however causes the poop to mat up in his fur. I wipe his bum when comes back in the house and I have to brush the dried poop out of his fur, but this is causing his tush to become raw and sore. I don't catch him every time and if I don't get to him before he lies down somewhere I have skid marks on my floors and carpet. 
Has anyone else experienced this with they babies? Is there something I can do to help him be more comfortable?
A little more back ground. I have taken him to multiple vets, they told me the bump on his tail was benign and it would do more harm than good. He has another vet appointment scheduled in 2 weeks. They gave me pain meds to help with his arthritis. I switched him to a chicken and rice diet and I give him pumpkin everyday. I also give him glucosamine supplements to help with his joints. I've considered putting a diaper on him but I'm not quite ready to go that route because I don't think it would help with the matted fur issue. I feel terrible because I have had to ban him from laying on furniture because I don't want dog poop all over my couch and bed. Other than his bathroom problems and hip problems he is still a happy guy and runs around the yard playing with his younger brother all day.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

I understand and appreciate what you're going through.

For what it's worth, my actions and decisions in these type of situations (and I've had a few of them) have always been based on the dog's quality of life.

Back in May this year my 12 yr old Lab' had something very similar. He too was doing his best to keep up with the younger dog in playtime, and there were glimpses of him enjoying little bits of his day. His lovely broad smile; his typical Lab' appetite never diminished - but seeing him start to struggle more with the basics, as in poo, manage steps, and get up from a lying position was a clear indication he was in some distress.

With Baron it all happened quite quickly. Painkillers and supplements were not helping toward the end. In consultation with my vet I made the decision that all things considered his quality of life had got to a point that it was best for him to go over the rainbow in the most peaceful and dignified way possible. I don't regret that and in all honesty my meeting with the vet was for only confirmation and reassurance. Whether I _wanted_ to do it or not, I knew it was the right thing.

I know it's not advice, and I don't know how much of this (if any) is relevant for you, but I do hope it helps in some way.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey, our 13 year old lab is currently going through something quite similar. Squatting to do his business became painful around a year ago and started to get quite bad around 6 months ago. The vet gave us Metacam which seems to help with his pain. A family friend's dog had a lot of joint pain too and tried out using CBD dog cookies. Their dog immediately after taking the cookies started feeling better and acting more like a puppy. When we were told about the situation we tried it out as well and our dog is doing much better. He is way less soar, enjoys going on walks that he didn't want to before because he was in pain and seemed much happier. Maybe something to look into.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

SuperAndre said:


> Hey, our 13 year old lab is currently going through something quite similar. Squatting to do his business became painful around a year ago and started to get quite bad around 6 months ago. The vet gave us Metacam which seems to help with his pain. A family friend's dog had a lot of joint pain too and tried out using CBD dog cookies. Their dog immediately after taking the cookies started feeling better and acting more like a puppy. When we were told about the situation we tried it out as well and our dog is doing much better. He is way less soar, enjoys going on walks that he didn't want to before because he was in pain and seemed much happier. Maybe something to look into.


Great to hear these things are working for you. Unfortunately my old boy couldn't take Metacam but other painkillers helped for a while. Fingers crossed it gives him some extra quality time.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Barrie said:


> I understand and appreciate what you're going through.
> .....
> I made the decision that all things considered his quality of life had got to a point that it was best for him to go over the rainbow in the most *peaceful and dignified way possible*. I don't regret that and in all honesty my meeting with the vet was for only confirmation and reassurance. Whether I _wanted_ to do it or not, I knew it was the right thing.


OP, Quickly move to find a way to relieve his pain and embarrassment or please find the courage to make the humane decision to let him go in the most peaceful and dignified way possible. Just my opinion.

Dignity is a great word and important to me for my dogs. When that's not possible, I refuse to be selfish as a month too early is better than an hour too late. I feel for you.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

WNGD said:


> OP, Quickly move to find a way to relieve his pain and embarrassment or please find the courage to make the humane decision to let him go in the most peaceful and dignified way possible. Just my opinion.
> 
> Dignity is a great word and important to me for my dogs. When that's not possible, I refuse to be selfish as a month too early is better than an hour too late. I feel for you.


This couldn't have been said any better, OP, if you can't get any better pain relief quickly, you've reached the hardest decision there is to make regarding dog ownership.


----------

